# Zeichner gesucht



## rainthanner (5. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, 

hab mal eine Bitte: 


kann eventuell jemand unter euch für mich eine Karikatur anfertigen, in der ein Fisch (am besten Koi) mit ein, oder zwei Pflastern ausgestattet ist? 


Ich bräuchte sowas echt dringend. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Mühle (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Hi Rainer,

gibt es dafür auch Geld  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> gibt es dafür auch Geld
> 
> ...



Britta, 
ich brauche nichts professionelles und kein Tageswerk. 
Ich brauch auch keinen Picasso, sondern nur jemanden, 
der in zwei Minuten einen Fisch mit Pflaster malt. 

Gerne auch Kinder-Malkunst. 
Was nettes zum Schmunzeln halt. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

sowas ?

zur Bezahlung :
hat 20 sec gedauert 
bei einem Stundenverr.satz von 37,5
(ungelernt)  
macht das 21 cent ! : 

ausmalen extra


----------



## nikita66 (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

   

Das ist ja super Klasse  @ Karsten.......Respekt

LG
Elke


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Hallo Karsten, 

ganz, ganz prima. 
Den kann ich auf jeden Fall verwenden, *nur wie bringe ich nun eine PDF-Datei ins bmp-Format, um es zu beatbeiten?* 

Ausmalen werde ich das Fischlein dann selbst noch ein wenig. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

habs schon 


Super Dankeschön Karsten. Echt Wahnsinns Dankeschön. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Hi Rainer!

Habe mir ein Bildchen in die Zwischenablage kopiert und dann in "Paint" eingefügt. Dann Datei gespeichert und es wird automatisch ein "BMP". Leider kann man hier nur bis knapp 100 kb im BMP-Format hochladen.

Schau mal:

Anhang anzeigen Koi_Größenveränderung.bmp


Oops, warst ja schneller als ich...


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir ein Bildchen




Ups, 

da ist ja noch eins unten. Das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. 


Tja, nun habe ich wieder die Qual der Wahl. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

hab jetzt einfach mal alle Beide zusammengebracht: 

Versuch Nr1: 








Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Was nettes zum Schmunzeln halt.


und - ist das nett so? 

Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne noch entgegengenommen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Hi Rainer,

zeichnerisch kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen,

ich fände es etwas aufgelockerter und spaßiger wenn zB. auf dem schwarzen Koi ein Pflaster weniger wäre, und stattdesen eine Narbe wie auf manchen Cartoons abgebildet zu sehen ist.

Ich meine als Narbe so einen gebogenen Strich mit vier kleinen Strichen durch, welche die Fäden wiedergeben sollen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Bild echt klasse.


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ich fände es etwas aufgelockerter und spaßiger wenn zB. auf dem schwarzen Koi ein Pflaster weniger wäre, und stattdesen



Narbe darf ich leider nicht verwenden.  

Aber ein Pflaster weniger ist es trotzdem geworden. :









Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Sevus Rainer,

finde die Zeichnung die dir Karsten vorgelegt hat einfach genial.........!

Auch was du daraus gemacht hast.........!


Wir sehen uns morgen....!


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe ein Programm fü Cartoon-Bilder ausprobiert. Dieser KOI müßte Dir bekannt vorkommen:

 

Aber Karstens Zeichnung ist besser!


----------



## Juleli (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

Und was hast du jetzt mit dem Bild vor? (Wenn man mal fragen darf?) Bin neugierig!


----------



## rainthanner (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*



			
				Juleli schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hast du jetzt mit dem Bild vor? (Wenn man mal fragen darf?) Bin neugierig!



ich darf das noch nicht verraten.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Juleli (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Zeichner gesucht*

"Noch nicht" .... hm. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass du es doch irgendwann verraten wirst. Ok - warten wir es ab!


----------

